# numb and scared



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got divorced last monday 1/9 and just feel so lousy....it's hard to explain , I never wanted all of this and everything happend so fast it's all a blurr .
I feel so lost, numb and scared...I can't make plans for anything...the plan was to go back to Germany and start over but I'm sooo scared that I won't get my life in order and constantly have to think about my ex....it doesen't help that we talk every day and he says things like " we'll see what happens in the future " and " people get remarried all the time" but when I tell him that I'm thinking about buying a condo back home he says that is a good idea...shouldn't he instead say " no , don't do that right now wait a bit and we'll see what happens with us"? Maybe I'm just wishing and hoping and beeing stupid


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

I am assuming you did not have children during your marriage? If that is so, you need to start making plans for YOUR LIFE as if your ex-husband is no longer a factor in it whatsoever. Those responses and comments he is giving to you are more than likely made out of him not wanting to come out looking like a complete uncaring bad guy.


----------



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi "Dean"....thanks, I'm doing good...it is getting better day after day, you know .
I will be leaving in about 2 weeks but plan on reading and posting here...my life did a 180 in the last 3 month but what doesn't kill us will make us stronger , right .


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Germangirl said:


> it doesen't help that we talk every day and he says things like " we'll see what happens in the future " and " people get remarried all the time"


Wow....were you married to my ex-husband ????

He said THE SAME EXACT things to me after our divorce was final (01-06-11)....surreal !!!!! (plus, I'm German too)....

He seems just as confused as my ex-dh (who I still live with with our now 3 children)....

Don't know what to tell you, just {{{{ HUGS }}}} !!!!!


----------

